# DC 3 Shoot down by russian fighter



## falcon from sweden (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi

I have seen the by russia down shooted Dc3.

Now i want to hear from you about it

the plane was shoot down in June 1952


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/po...air-crew-finally-written-into-stone-5525.html


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 25, 2007)

Was it definitively determined that the Swedish plane on that particular mission was on a electronic surveillance flight? Was it found "packed with electronics?"


----------



## Graeme (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe the 'falcon' can tell us.

www.mil.se - Försvarsmakten - Bärgningen av den nedskjutna DC-3:an


----------



## falcon from sweden (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes

the Dc 3 was a electronic surveillance plane.

But do you say that thats is the thing thats triggers the shoot down


----------

